# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Valmet Hunter M88 308 Sako Copy AK47

## primer



----------


## jim160

Nice photos, but how much, how old, what calibre

----------


## primer

> Nice photos, but how much, how old, what calibre


its a 308 I paid $4k aud 1980's is unfired

----------


## res

Very nice, that's in much better condition than mine is!

----------


## grunzter

yeh, I like...  :Psmiley: 
nicer than mine as well...
how can you keep it so long and not use it?
Grant

----------


## primer

> yeh, I like... 
> nicer than mine as well...
> how can you keep it so long and not use it?
> Grant


was bought as investment but want to sell now.thats why Im looking for spare mags to add.hope will sell then.theres a genuine clean kit with it but sadly not the qd scope mount.when your home grant would very much appreciate the link you have to finland.what would it be worth over there your prices are a lot lower I think.ok thanks victor

----------


## dogmatix

Grant when you are back in Auckland, let me see if my .308 Vepr mags fit your Valmet or vice versa.

----------


## primer

> Grant when you are back in Auckland, let me see if my .308 Vepr mags fit your Valmet or vice versa.


dogmatix check out valmet.org in states lots of info re these there.don't think mags will fit.theres a picture of valmet m88 308 mag above.thanks for your input.victor

----------


## grunzter

> Grant when you are back in Auckland, let me see if my .308 Vepr mags fit your Valmet or vice versa.


Hi Ant, yeh will do, even if the mods are minor it would be easier than getting new valmet mags...
cheers...

----------

